
Entire Roman city revealed without any digging - samizdis
https://phys.org/news/2020-06-entire-roman-city-revealed.html
======
merricksb
Discussed previously:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23465370](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23465370)

------
samizdis
Abstract/article (open access):

Ground-penetrating radar survey at Falerii Novi: a new approach to the study
of Roman cities

[https://www.cambridge.org/core/journals/antiquity/article/gr...](https://www.cambridge.org/core/journals/antiquity/article/groundpenetrating-
radar-survey-at-falerii-novi-a-new-approach-to-the-study-of-roman-
cities/BE7B8E3AE55DB6E03225B01C54CDD09B)

